
Buy a Simple Platformer (Windows game) for only $0.99 - anonone
http://istanaangin.itch.io/a-simple-platformer-episode-1-3
======
anonone
This is a game that I had worked on,

I want to make something interesting, that would make players go "what did I
just played?"

It have platforming elements, but i verge into other genre as well

The visual and audio designs are barebone, this is a response to the overblown
production of today (also to cut cost)

